# Wer kennt diese Pflanze ?



## Limnos (16. Aug. 2013)

Hi

Die u.a. Pflanze ist wahrscheinlich aus einer Vogelfuttermischung hervorgegangen. Sie blüht (noch) nicht. Mein schwacher Verdacht ist, dass es eine Ambrosie sein könnte. Kennt jemand diese Pflanze, die derzeit etwa 80-90 cm hoch ist?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Pflanze ?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
kein Foto
petra


----------



## Limnos (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Pflanze ?*

Oh sorry!

Kommt sofort!


----------



## Limnos (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Pflanze ?*

Ich habe, wie man oben sieht, schon den Namen reingeschrieben, da ich die Pflanze bei Wikipedia ziemlich sicher identifiziert habe. Was mich nur wundert,  ist, dass so etwas im Vogelfutter drin gewesen sein könnte. Wächst unter der Winter-Fütterstelle. Man soll diesen Neophyt nämlich, wo man ihn antrifft, vernichten, da die Pflanze hochgradig allergen ist, sowohl durch ihre Pollen als auch evtl. bei Berührung. Also besser mit Handschuhen ausreißen, möglichst vor der Blüte. Auch wenn ein apartes Blattwerk hat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Pflanze ?*

Hi Wolfgang,

was das Zeug im Vogelfutter sucht  Durch Vogelfuttermischungen ist die Ambrosiasaat ja scheinbar auch erst aus Nordamerika eingeschleppt worden, da es dort wohl eine gängige Zutat ist

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Pflanze ?*

Hallo Wolfgang,
die habe ich auch manchmal unter meiner Futterstelle...obwohl auf der Körnerpackung steht: Ambrosiafrei.
Sobald ich sie identifizieren kann, reiße ich sie raus - ohne Handschuhe - und ab in den Müll. Schon allein deshalb, weil mein Hund auf Ambrosia allergisch reagiert
petra


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Pflanze ?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ja, das ist eine Ambrosie oder auf deutsch Beifußblättriges Traubenkraut. Die Samen werden von Vögeln nicht gefressen. Das bei uns verkaufte Vogelfutter stammt meist aus Ungarn, wo die Ambrosie sehr verbreitet ist. Sie wächst auch auf den Äckern, auf denen Sonnenblumen, Hirse und andere Körnerfutter angebaut werden und gelangt so in die Futtermischungen. Leider ist auch "ambrosiafreies Futter" häufig nicht frei von Ambrosia.

Die Panikmache wegen der allergenen Wirkung finde ich allerdings übertrieben. Mir macht die Pflanze jedenfalls nichts.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Pflanze ?*

Ich kenn sie nicht, die Pflanze. Nur mal so. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/pfeif.gif

Grüße

Thomas


----------

